# Vann’s To Liquidate



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TWICE


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sad to hear


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It really seems like it is getting harder and harder for an AV store to stay afloat.......


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think besides the obvious reason (the economy as well as poor management) general consumers are themselves to blame for these failed AV stores. 

General consumers (not the pure audio/videophile), want cheap decent (average) A/V products. Not really great products, just something that is bare minimum in terms of quality at a low cost. 

With the rise of internet retailers, general consumers wanting to further save money, (no tax), went to these online stores..

Only way AV retailers can survive is thru custom installs but how many general consumers will need this? not many so AV retailers have to rely on the pure audio/vido phile which is a small niche market.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if you can blame general consumers... they are the market. The blame rests squarely on the business model used to address the market.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree that management failed to change their business models with the rise of the internet retailers but also the general consumer going to Walmart or Target who only want low cost are also partly the problem as well. 

For the true audio/videophile who wants high quality audio/video will support these AV specialty stores but with more internet retailers selling high end items at lower costs, this will also hurt AV specialty stores as well.

Management will have to change that is for sure.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sad, but I have to admit that I only purchased three items from Vanns - a DVD changer several years back and a pair of Klipsch Heresy IIIs this spring. Got good service, but the Heresys came from two different warehouses - one in MT and one in KY - and were not a matched pair. Guess that is all they had.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Vann's is going bankrupt because:



> in 2010, Vann's began selling outdoor and recreational clothing through a website called bigskycountry.com.
> 
> "This endeavor diverted the investment of financial and staff resources at a critical time for the core business and did not take advantage of Vann's experience or reputation in its traditional product line," Vann's said in court documents.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443792604577573213118094808.html


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I had my suspicious on whether or not they would be emerging from bankruptcy. Guess this answers that question. Shame too; over the years I've purchased things from them on-line, and didn't have any problems.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Vann's is going bankrupt because:
> 
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443792604577573213118094808.html


Wow. That's pretty sad.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> Vann's is going bankrupt because:
> 
> in 2010, Vann's began selling outdoor and recreational clothing through a website called bigskycountry.com.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike P for the full story on this.

I am surprised they tried to expand their business outside of the AV specialty. I guess they thought to diversify and add other items but in the end it didn't work out..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how they handle the liquification of all their assets.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I wonder how the industry in general is doing? are there companies that are doing okay?its almost like people have forgotten how to make a profit in this country except for apple...low cost everything is great for consumers... unless you want something that is great quality for reasonable money I would rather pay 1500 for a receiver than 250 because I want it to sound good,off course some people dont think you can get a good receiver for 1500 they think 1500 is kmart money


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I think a lot of AV retailers are still doing fine - but they don't have B&M storefronts to pay for. It will be interesting to see how things progress.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There are also lots of retailers who do have B&M storefronts who are doing fine. Virtually all of them make profit from services and custom design and installation services, integration, and/or commercial sales. Most of the retail profit is in the audio side, with video being effectively a loss leader or me-too sale. Some make it on the really high end of video, but for the most part, the services they sell are where they stay in business.

Box movers like Vann's have little to justify their existence other than people who just don't want to bother to shop around, which is a shrinking market.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> Vann's is going bankrupt because:
> 
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443792604577573213118094808.html


+1 : what on earth were they thinking?


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

B&M stores that will survive are the specialty stores (non-chain) that cater to the audio/video person who wants a quality product, local service/return/repair, and high-end audio/video items. Chains will only survive if they sell more then just audio/video (Best Buy, Sears, etc) and sell lower 'quality' products.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

OH! And I'm hoping Vann's sells off their on-line inventory at 'great' prices (I won't hold my breath).
I visited their site numerous times but their price was always higher then others.


----------

